# Poundage = Consistency??



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I am noticing a trend in my 5 spot scoring rounds.....I seem to be dropping x's in the last two targets. I thought maybe it was the targets but I know it's me...It does not matter which target I end or begin with it is always the same result.....X X X then 5 then 5/4!!! :embara: I am not one to mess with a bow much once I have it tuned so I am wondering if anyone of you has had the same problem and may have noticed an increase in consistency after dropping alittle poundage. OR am I just a Nancy and need to get stronger. :weightlifter: Please show me no mercy I need to be more consistent.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I think you are a Nancy....

But nothing wrong with turning the lbs down....do you want to shoot good or worry about impressing us with you lbs? :noidea: You can always lie anyway and say you are shooting more weight.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Do you feel like the first three shots are strong but you are struggling to hold steady on the last two? I've found holding weight at full draw and the mass weight of the bow can cause these issues. You may find that as the indoor season progresses and you shoot more this problem will go away. It may be a simple case of conditioning those shooting muscles that haven't been used for awhile.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

55lbs is not that much....It can't be that I'm getting old and not as strong as I was :nono:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

training... Learn what poundage you shoot best at... then shoot a minimum of twice the number of shots you will shoot in a tournament on a regular basis... And slow down between shots, you don't get extra points for finishing first...:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Do you feel like the first three shots are strong but you are struggling to hold steady on the last two? I've found holding weight at full draw and the mass weight of the bow can cause these issues. You may find that as the indoor season progresses and you shoot more this problem will go away. It may be a simple case of conditioning those shooting muscles that haven't been used for awhile.


Exactly! And I do need a bit more weight in my stab...I'm getting that fast side to side shake once I hit the wall. I have to wait for it to stop before I anchor. The first couple of shots feel so solid. I get a bit punchy towards the end of the end.:embara:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm available for a lesson on Friday...:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JAVI said:


> training... Learn what poundage you shoot best at... then shoot a minimum of twice the number of shots you will shoot in a tournament on a regular basis... And slow down between shots, you don't get extra points for finishing first...:wink:


 I struggle with 60!!!! I guess I am just being impatient...I want to be like I was 8 years ago....like....right now...

Do you recommend light arm raises and lat/back routines or is there no better workout than shooting?

My routine is down...I take the same amount of time between each arrow. Blank bale and short distance practice is really helping with that. I'm really starting to groove, it's The sudden loss of sight picture in the last two spots that is killing me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Exactly! And I do need a bit more weight in my stab...I'm getting that fast side to side shake once I hit the wall. I have to wait for it to stop before I anchor. The first couple of shots feel so solid. I get a bit punchy towards the end of the end.:embara:


Mass weight is a tricky and personal thing. Some like a heavy stabilizer combination, others don't. You have to experiment and find what feels comfortable to *YOU*.

I know I'm gonna go through the same troubles when I return to shooting indoors in a few weeks. I haven't shot my bow much in probably a month. Gonna be interesting to watch that pin bounce around the dot!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JAVI said:


> I'm available for a lesson on Friday...:wink:


where are you located??? :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> 55lbs is not that much....It can't be that I'm getting old and not as strong as I was :nono:


Depending on the person it is....:wink:

You also have 80 lbs of weight on your bow...maybe that is what is causing the fatigue. You don't need a heavy bow to have a balanced bow.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> I struggle with 60!!!! I guess I am just being impatient...I want to be like I was 8 years ago....like....right now...
> 
> Do you recommend light arm raises and lat/back routines or is there no better workout than shooting?
> 
> My routine is down...I take the same amount of time between each arrow. Blank bale and short distance practice is really helping with that. I'm really starting to groove, it's The sudden loss of sight picture in the last two spots that is killing me.


I think having a properly balanced bow that is of a manageable mass weight is a huge part of the accuracy equation. Then conditioning, proper form, good balance, proper breathing and using the proper muscles are what makes the shot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> where are you located??? :tongue:


He is in the brush in Tx with the rest of the javelinas


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> where are you located??? :tongue:


Waco..


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mdbowhunter said:


> Mass weight is a tricky and personal thing. Some like a heavy stabilizer combination, others don't. You have to experiment and find what feels comfortable to *YOU*.
> 
> I know I'm gonna go through the same troubles when I return to shooting indoors in a few weeks. I haven't shot my bow much in probably a month. Gonna be interesting to watch that pin bounce around the dot!


When I ordered my postens, I did not order any weights just for this reason. I have the full system. Now that I have been shooting with it a bit I am not getting enough forward tip for my taste so I just ordered two sets of weigts. one for the nose and one for my left bar.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Waco..


kinda far....I would love a lesson though. Maybe one day when I get big I can take a weekend and get out there.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Depending on the person it is....:wink:
> 
> You also have 80 lbs of weight on your bow...maybe that is what is causing the fatigue. You don't need a heavy bow to have a balanced bow.


That's a good point...my last bow was a MQ32 so my S4 is like an anchor compared to what I had.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> kinda far....I would love a lesson though. Maybe one day when I get big I can take a weekend and get out there.


Ain't too bad of a trip, I use to drive right passed ya' on my way to Houma:wink:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you shooting to fast??

I have to remind myself to slow down and rest, if I rush the last arrow I'll throw it off mark.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

GATOR-EYE said:


> Are you shooting to fast??
> 
> I have to remind myself to slow down and rest, if I rush the last arrow I'll throw it off mark.


Yeah...I do get a bit punchy. The point about breathing is something I will key in on for this week.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was going to mention slowing it down and breathing, but I am lagging behind a bit I guess.:tongue: If you aren't resting and breathing enough you can run out of oxygen before the shot goes on the last couple shots in an end and your sight picture goes to crap. Mine does anyhow. It's at this point we have to learn to let down, shake it off, breath and try again. It's tough, but it's the best thing I have found in the same situation.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

you didn't know the NFAA mandated the use of vibratory target bales in the 11th and 12th ends ??

read your rule book:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*It is a fact...*

that your shooting consistency falls off after the 3rd arrow! That's why I shoot only 3 arrows in practice, unless, I am practicing for a 5 arrow shoot. I then shoot 6-7 arrows to help build strength for the extra two arrows! I have had this conversation with many Pro's including Terry Ragsdale and got the same answer from all of them. I am not saying you can't shoot 5 or even 10 arrows accurately, I am saying that accuracy starts to decline on arrow 4 or 5!


----------

